# big boats?



## chris riegler (Jun 3, 2008)

on the big boats i see at the marina they have big metal poles on the top of them and i was wondering what they are for?


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

teasers


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

outriggers so they can run lines off to each side - more lines inthe water = more fish


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Lightning rods


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Trout MAn said:


> teasers


WHAT ??? This is a teaser :


----------

